# Tahsinia Second Officer



## Ian A.L.Walker (Nov 26, 2011)

I am trying to trace the Second Mate who sailed on the Tahsinia in March of 1958 under Captain Gordon Ramage, Chief Mate Duncan Lamont and alonside the Third Mate D.McArthur. I was a first trip cadet along with fellow cadets Arthur Michie and Andy Black. I have all the other names of fellow officers except this second mate and I would like to be able to contact him if it is still possible. 

I've attached a copy of the actual crew list and the name I am looking for is the third one down. I would be very grateful if anyone can help. Many thanks.


----------

